# My 1969 Pontiac LeMans (project)



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

It's still very much a project, but maybe, just maybe it'll be a driver in a few more years.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Years?? I would say months, but that's just me. Sweet project, nicelly done!! What is the hold up?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Bahama Blue Mettalic???.....thats what i am doing my 66'....looks like its ready for the road now, whats left to do. That paint looks crispy fresh, two weeks and i am in the booth, just got 463 fired last weekend. welcome to the herd, another notch on the Tempest/Lemans totem pole. Jump in and have fun lotta knowledge and help for the project here.


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

I've done a ton of work on this car, but there's lotsa little stuff still needing to be done just to get it moving under its own power. Finding the time to get to all that little stuff done ain't so easy.


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

Paint and body work was done years ago...haven't even wet sanded it yet. I don't recall what the color was called, but I think it's a late 90's or maybe even early 2000 model year Pontiac color. I thought about going with a lighter silver/gray blue color at the time, but I really like the way the chrome and stainless trim looks against a darker color.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a nice looking Lemans, get going on that thing, the weather is getting nice!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

its Bahama Blue then....beautiful, been dying to see it on a classic i only have my inner trunk done as a test. does it look a bit lighter in the sunlight? Roll up your sleeves and get-r-done, it would be killing me having it looking that good and just sitting.


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

*One of those "things"...*



Instg8ter said:


> its Bahama Blue then....beautiful, been dying to see it on a classic i only have my inner trunk done as a test. does it look a bit lighter in the sunlight? Roll up your sleeves and get-r-done, it would be killing me having it looking that good and just sitting.


Yes, it definitely lightens up in sunlight. For as long this has been sitting in the garage, you'd probably be dead several times over, then. I went out today to try and figure out where to install the fuel pump. I'm converting to an electric fuel pump...I committed to doing so way back when I rebuilt the engine - no fuel pump eccentric on the cam. The best spot I've found so far is on the inward side of the frame rail forward of the bend near where the rails rise up over the rear axle (near where the lower control arms mount to the frame). I can plumb the fuel intake line through the rail from the stock tank and route the outgoing line over to the other side through a body support channel and tie into the stock fuel line on that side. The wiring will run along the frame rail where the pump will be mounted up to the oil pressure shut off switch. That should keep things accessible, reasonably tidy, and free from exhaust heat and moving parts. I'm not sure where I'll mount the pressure regulator, but it only makes sense to have it up front in the engine compartment somewhere with the pressure gauge so adjustments can be made easily. I searched the internet to see what others have done, but found nothing beyond some of the more radical builds with fuel cells in the trunk. I am wondering if I can rotate the pump bracket so that inlet and outlet ports are reversed. If so, I should be able to plumb everything on the driver's side and just run the wiring across. That would be even cleaner yet.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would do drivers side, thats where everything comes up front originally an a wire is easier to cross over than the lines. Check Out BearGFR's (member) build, think he did that on his 68 and there are also come considerations with the stock sending unit, tank and pickup i believe.


----------

